# router running Hot temperature



## KAS (Aug 23, 2018)

Hello all, this is my first post so I hope I'm in the right place. Does anyone have experience with a Columbo 7.5HP Air cooled router> At 18000 rpm and no load it's running around 130f. I can't leave my hand on it for more than a few seconds. Is this a normal temp for this router? Other than that it is smooth and fairly quiet.
Thank you
Ken


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Ken; welcome! We don't have a lot of visitors here with, if I understood you correctly, pneumatic routers(?). Pretty much all _electric_ routers are fan cooled, and in the case of electric motors, yeh, heat is a killer. Has it recently (ever) been torn down and completely serviced?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

KAS said:


> Hello all, this is my first post so I hope I'm in the right place. Does anyone have experience with a Columbo 7.5HP Air cooled router> At 18000 rpm and no load it's running around 130f. I can't leave my hand on it for more than a few seconds. Is this a normal temp for this router? Other than that it is smooth and fairly quiet.
> Thank you
> Ken


welcome Ken...
*is this the spindle you have*???
you may have blocked air flow or a dragging bearing(s)
I'd suspect air flow...



DaninVan said:


> Hey, Ken; welcome! We don't have a lot of visitors here with, if I understood you correctly, pneumatic routers(?). Pretty much all _electric_ routers are fan cooled, and in the case of electric motors, yeh, heat is a killer. Has it recently (ever) been torn down and completely serviced?


electric drive *AIR COOLED* CNC spindle motor...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Ahhhh...yes. I was just holding down the fort until you got here, Stick!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If it's air driven then compressed air can get fairly hot. Do you have an air cooler in line just like a hydraulic system would have?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> If it's air driven then compressed air can get fairly hot. Do you have an air cooler in line just like a hydraulic system would have?


I forgot about the heated compressed air...
perhapes he's using heated air to cool w/...


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

According to what I read, you need it to warm up to around 100°F, before using, and then it should stay between 100° to 140° in use, measured at the lower bearing.

Cooling | Colombo USA


----------



## KAS (Aug 23, 2018)

Hello Dan, thanks for your response. Sorry for confusion, it is electric with a fan but the fan is controlled by the spindle motor and not a separate motor.
I just had it repaired by Colombo and only have a 6 month warranty with a couple months left. I took possession of rebuilt in April but I'm just getting it set up now and so only a month roughly left. Without ever cutting anything with it but just warming it up slowly to 18,000 rpm is is very hot to touch. I have a laser thermometer that reads 130F and that seems high. Colombo states 130f is ok under load but seems high for no load but they say it wasn't that high when they repaired it. but I can't imagine anything changed in transit. I'm thinking I need to send it back
Is 130F high?
Thanks again
Kas


----------



## KAS (Aug 23, 2018)

It seems to have good air flow, obviously more flow the faster the spindle. So it seems from the comments 130 to 140 is not too hot?
Thank you
Ken


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It depends on how hot it gets under load. Bearings start failing at about 170F. The temp you're getting at no load sounds a bit high to me.


----------



## mattcnc (Sep 1, 2018)

KAS said:


> Hello all, this is my first post so I hope I'm in the right place. Does anyone have experience with a Columbo 7.5HP Air cooled router> At 18000 rpm and no load it's running around 130f. I can't leave my hand on it for more than a few seconds. Is this a normal temp for this router? Other than that it is smooth and fairly quiet.
> Thank you
> Ken


I worked with same cnc spindle .

That one become hot also. maybe that is normal but it is better you check the neck and top bearings.

matt


----------

